# If Mr Bean was in Avatar...



## Graham_07 (15 Feb 2010)

If Mr Bean was in avatar he would look something like [broken link removed]. 

Now, anyone got pics of Irish celebs who might star in Avatar 2 ?


----------



## Purple (15 Feb 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## ney001 (15 Feb 2010)

[broken link removed]


----------



## schmile (15 Feb 2010)

Not an Irish celeb but what about Huge Laurie ? 









More here http://flavorwire.com/63827/this-was-bound-to-happen-alien-celebs-as-navis


----------



## mathepac (15 Feb 2010)

schmile said:


> ... More here http://flavorwire.com/63827/this-was-bound-to-happen-alien-celebs-as-navis


And the subliminal advertising and subtle product placement industry rolls on and on ...


----------

